# Crear un reloj con flip flops



## pollojuanpa (Oct 15, 2008)

hola a todos, primero quiero agradecer por toda la ayuda que brindas todos los aportes aca en el foro, esta muy bueno, sigan adelante, segundo hehe, quiero molestarlos con un ideas, tengo que diseñar un reloj horas:minutos:segundos , utilizando un 555 y flip flops, que tenga alarma y puedan meter una hora de inicio, el problema es que he tenido problemas con los flip flops, no los uso mucho y no soy muy diestro con ellos, si alguien me pudiera decir como puedo crear mi reloj utilizando esos recursos se lo agradeceria, de antemano gracias a todos.


----------



## ciri (Oct 15, 2008)

una ayuda..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/


----------



## rulcs (Nov 26, 2008)

Que tal compañeros del foro, soy nuevo en esto y tengo la misma inquietud que pollojuanpa, necesito diseñar un reloj: horas, minutos, segundos con alarma con flip flops listo para implementar en una fpga, les agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## madcv (Nov 27, 2008)

Espero que esto te sirva ya k tiene flip-flops tipo D solo que quitarias los leds y lo mandarias a las entradas de un ttl 7447 o 7448 y de ahi a un display de anodo o catodo segun el k elijas


----------



## rulcs (Nov 27, 2008)

Si es muy parecido a algo que ya habia encontrado por aca y si me sirvio muchas gracias.


----------



## Patico21 (May 26, 2009)

hola si alguien pudo lograr armar el circuito del reloj seria posible que me echen una mano para ver como puedo hacerlo o si pueden el diagrama del que lo lograron no es por vago sino que la verdad no entiendo muy bien como debo hacerlo muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar


----------



## mpeb210488 (May 31, 2009)

hola   espero que me puedan ayudar   tengo este  proyecto a ecerca de un  cronómetro de conteo 0 a 30 minutos con precisión de segundos usandodos dígitos para minutos y dos para segundos. Visualizados en displays de sietesegmentos. Con controles de inicio, detención y reset y lo  estuve   implementando en multisim   con 2 circuitos 74ls93 uno en modo 10 y  el  otro en modo 8 y  decos 7446    pero  tengo problemas con la conexion. Gracias .


----------



## Chico3001 (May 31, 2009)

Eso ya es diferente.... pero podrias subir tu circuito y explicar con un poco de mas detalle cual es el problema que tienes?


----------



## mpeb210488 (May 31, 2009)

Hola  esto lo que   he  avanzado de el circuito pero  soy nueva en esto  y te agraderia mucho  si pudieses explicarme xual pin va a tierra  y cual a Vcc pues en el  diagrama del circuito 74ls93 dice  que  el  pin10  va a tierra pero en multisim  no aparece  el pin 10 :S estoy confundida


----------



## YaC (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola a todos son nuevo en el foro tengo una duda como podria armar un circuito (cronometro) que cuente hora / minutos / segundos con presicion pero lo malo que debe contar solo hasta tres minutos y luego restearse y volver a contar. Se el funcionamiento de los j-k`s , tengo que hacerlos con 3 displays. agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## Patico21 (Jun 10, 2009)

el documento de mas arriba que dice reloj JPG es lo que tienes que utilizar que es lo que debes hacer es cuando vaya el cuatro ojo no el tres porque te contaria hasta 2 lo metas a unas and para que con ese dato mandes a re contar


----------



## alcubillas (Jun 1, 2011)

hola
necesito de vuestros conocimientos para poder hacer un reloj degital en el programa EWB utilizando exclusivamente flip flop y displays 
a ver si alguno me podeis dejar un esquema de como hacerlo porque estoy todavia un poco verde 
os lo agradezco mucho al que me pueda ayudar 
un saludo


----------

